# SATA port on i845 MB



## saturdayniteguy (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a intel 845 chipset motherboard(for P4 2.0 CPU, this is not an Intel Board but some Chinese company using intel chipsets) with 2 onboard SATA ports that I had bought a year ago. The manual doesn't say whther it supports 1.5Gbps, 3Gbps or 6Gbps SATA HDDs.

So my question is, assuming that my MB supports 1.5Gbps, can I connect a 6Gbps 1TB internal HDD(of 7200rpm)? Will this work properly?


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

AFAIK 845 motherboards don't have any sata ports but now I can see some are selling one ebay. can you post a pic or link to the product page of the motherboard ? Also post a cpu-z screenshot of the motherboard tab. generally sata ports and devices are backward compatible but sometime sata controller also matters in this issue so first post a pic / screenshots I've asked for.


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Aug 16, 2014)

Well the motherboard doesn't really have a webpage as it is not from a reputed brand like Gigabyte or ASUS. The local shopkeeper in Mumbai usually refers this MB as 865 motherboard. I am able t attach the cpu-z screenshot.

*i.imgur.com/yHZHV6o.png


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2014)

go ahead .. you motherboard should support newer SATA 3 drives without any issue though there may be a capacity limitation upto 1TB due bios limitation.


----------

